# Ladders or Scaffolding



## EclipsePainting (Dec 7, 2010)

I just started a residential painting business in Phoenix AZ. I've been marketing my butt off and closing sales all over the Valley, now it's time to buy my equipment and start up my paint crews!
Most of the homes I am doing are one story, and pretty low to the ground. The landscape is pretty flat out here in Phoenix compared to Philadelphia where I ran my previous painting businesses. Would you recommend that I invest in scaffolding? I know I will need ladders but I have never used scaffolding. I only do residential exterior repaints. Mostly spray jobs with wide open walls of stucco. 

Let me know your thoughts!
Thank you, 
Adam


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Your kidding right? If you ran a painting business did you learn how to run a job? If not then hire a experienced foreman who knows the area and what works. One story is one story I mean if its all concrete surrounding the house then use a perry or baker on wheels and have at it..

Staging a whole house with pipe or pump jacks takes time, for one story not so sure its worth it. I've painted many 1 story stucco homes in Florida with couple steps and push ups with no problem.

Your in a great position if your loaded with work, how did you estimate the painting of the homes if your not sure whether to use ladders or staging?


----------



## EclipsePainting (Dec 7, 2010)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Your kidding right? If you ran a painting business did you learn how to run a job? If not then hire a experienced foreman who knows the area and what works. One story is one story I mean if its all concrete surrounding the house then use a perry or baker on wheels and have at it..
> 
> Staging a whole house with pipe or pump jacks takes time, for one story not so sure its worth it. I've painted many 1 story stucco homes in Florida with couple steps and push ups with no problem.
> 
> Your in a great position if your loaded with work, how did you estimate the painting of the homes if your not sure whether to use ladders or staging?


This is my third painting business...while I was attending Penn State University I had run 2 painting businesses with College Works Painting in Philadelphia and State College, PA. Both of my businesses had revenues exceeding 100k and customer satisfaction ratings of 98% each Summer. I sold and produced over 250k worth of exterior paint jobs by the time I was 19 and a full time college student. I am not new to the business side of painting as far as selling and marketing myself, hiring, training and managing job sites, however I am new to the types of homes out here in Phoenix AZ. 
I was asking the question because a lot of the painters I am interviewing this week told me that they typically use scaffolding, which I am unfamiliar with, because all of my jobs in the past I have used ladders. 
So the reason I was asking if I should use scaffolding or not is because I am always trying to figure out the most efficient way to paint a house and wanted your opinions. 

By the way, thinkpainting, who did your website? it is AWESOME!


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

My website was done by http://www.netpersuasion.com/clients.html Thanks for compliment. Not sure how you estimate a job without knowing the most effincet method of performing it frist?

I wish ya all the luck in the world but sounds like you can sell and market but making money on your estimates is what will make or break ya. I hire lots of former CP franchise owners who can sell but really never learned how to paint or run a job and that's where the money is made. If your going to spray I would use ladders, if there's tons of prep and restoration work and your going to brush and roll then staging is a better option.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

If you're painting over stucco you've got a whole different ball game than painting over paint on siding. You've got to use the appropriate paint and, unpainted stucco is a sponge. 

I would spray and work off ladders. If the terrain is good enough you could work off stilts.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

When you factor in RRP you need to have a continuous plastic sheet on the ground a minimum of 10 foot, you may need side containment lets say for controlling the dust, but it could also be useful in spraying as well.

Ladders on plastic may be problematic.

Scaffolding can be useful for that containment. 

It can also even help if you are trying to "push" the speed of a job and the weather isn't cooperating. A barrier can provide a working environment where without you might not be working either due to wind, borderline rain.

In areas where there is a lot of work; lets say a siding repair, sand, fill, fill, prime, topcoat, topcoat, trim..... that could be a lot of ladder movements; a lot of up and down (on some jobs)

Every house is different, the layout, weather and topography will dictate. 

Willy


----------



## czimcharopaints (Feb 4, 2009)

short ladders and use what gets the jobs done quickly


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Dude I'm not sure how to respond to this question , but if you are doing exterior on houses , you need a ladder of every size . 6-40' . Ladder jacks and a staging could be helpful .


----------



## EclipsePainting (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, 

I have always used ladders of varying sizes to get the jobs done but was considering purchasing scaffolding. I think I will just stick with ladders for now because it's what I know. I just had a couple experienced painters tell me that they use scaffolding when painting exteriors out here but the majority of the people I interviewed today told me they use ladders, so like I said, I'm going to stick with the ladders.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe its just the area I work in but I have used scaffolding once that I can remember in the last 10 years (this was a large interior beam 20' up). If there was a large amount of work to be done in one spot I can see it but most repaints can be done off a ladder. I own 2 extension ladders, a 28' and a 16' or 18' (not sure). I rent a larger one maybe once every year and a half for around $50 delivered each time. I always laugh when a HO asks me if I am going to set up scaffolding to paint their living room with 20' ceilings that me and my guy can do in 1.5 days with ladders.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

If you're doing mostly one story stucco houses, I'd suggest that you start with several trestles, 2-3 double-sided stepladders, and some picks (aluminum planks) in several different lengths. Other ladders and scaffolding can be rented at first, then purchased once you get a feel for what works for you in your area.

We've managed to amass a pretty large collection of ladders, scaffolding, and planks over the years, but I figure that, if we had to start fresh, we'd do it that way.

Part of my approach is based on my preference for setting up long runs of planks, whether they're on trestles, side-brackets on scaffold, or whatever.

These are what I mean by "trestles": http://www.falconladder.com/trigger_sawhorses.html


----------



## michaelsaam (Jan 18, 2011)

*Ladders or scaffolding*

I have had my own paint business for about 5 years now. I have no scaffolding. I have many ladders though. I have ladders that do all sorts of twists and turn. I have a 25' ladder that the legs each extend a differnt way so if I wanted to go up stairs I could with the extension ladder. I have a ladder almost the same as the gorilla ladder that can do all sorts of different bends. I have a 32', an 8', 6, and two 3' platforms. I havent ran into any job being 1 story to 4 stories that I cant reach my problem now is I dont have enough ladders. 

My personal preference and some will maybe disagree but I have little to no set up time in moving ladders vs scaffolding. We can do a 3500 sq ft exterior house painting in 5 days Top to bottom including changing out wood rot trim and painting. 

I think if you have the right ladders and a good crew your in good shape. Let me know if this was helpful. Im gonna post this back at my personal blog on my webpage too. good luck:clap:


----------



## briancreary (Feb 10, 2010)

The answer is neither: you're in the west now get a horse and stand on his back. 10-gallon hat is optional, 5-gallon bucket is not. :thumbsup:


----------



## CJA (Jan 26, 2011)

low to the ground? Buy stiltz.


----------



## Pelican (Mar 4, 2011)

Step ladders and aluminum planks all the way. or if it's flat enough use stilts


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

just get started with the usual assortment of ladders and get scaffolding later if need be. also, this is super useful:
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...g Accessories&cm_cat=Google&cm_ven=Aggregates


----------



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

*Werner version of little Giant*

I use the Werner version of the little Giant. 
Pretty heavy but excellent when needed. 
Just my 24 year old 2 cents. 
Cr


----------



## elipaintingma (Mar 28, 2012)

EclipsePainting said:


> This is my third painting business...while I was attending Penn State University I had run 2 painting businesses with College Works Painting in Philadelphia and State College, PA. Both of my businesses had revenues exceeding 100k and customer satisfaction ratings of 98% each Summer. I sold and produced over 250k worth of exterior paint jobs by the time I was 19 and a full time college student. I am not new to the business side of painting as far as selling and marketing myself, hiring, training and managing job sites, however I am new to the types of homes out here in Phoenix AZ.
> I was asking the question because a lot of the painters I am interviewing this week told me that they typically use scaffolding, which I am unfamiliar with, because all of my jobs in the past I have used ladders.
> So the reason I was asking if I should use scaffolding or not is because I am always trying to figure out the most efficient way to paint a house and wanted your opinions.
> 
> By the way, thinkpainting, who did your website? it is AWESOME!


 Good job with you past revenues, and at that age, not many people can say that.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

EclipsePainting said:


> This is my third painting business...while I was attending Penn State University I had run 2 painting businesses with College Works Painting in Philadelphia and State College, PA. Both of my businesses had revenues exceeding 100k and customer satisfaction ratings of 98% each Summer. I sold and produced over 250k worth of exterior paint jobs by the time I was 19 and a full time college student. I am not new to the business side of painting as far as selling and marketing myself, hiring, training and managing job sites, however I am new to the types of homes out here in Phoenix AZ.
> I was asking the question because a lot of the painters I am interviewing this week told me that they typically use scaffolding, which I am unfamiliar with, because all of my jobs in the past I have used ladders.
> So the reason I was asking if I should use scaffolding or not is because I am always trying to figure out the most efficient way to paint a house and wanted your opinions.
> 
> By the way, thinkpainting, who did your website? it is AWESOME!


Dont take this the wrong way, but i havent come across a college paint company that was respectable. Most of the guys know nothing about painting, the rest very little. Most of their marketing works of sympathy and low numbers. "im a hard working kid trying to put myself through college" i repsect that but what they should say is " can i come jerk off on your house while you pay me". 

Scaffolding on a one story ranch style house..yeah right. Get a 3 foot step ladder. if you have a 6 foot you could even use that. planks are nice too.


----------

